# ro/di filter



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

about to purchase a ro/di system but the best i see are filterguys models and BRS... shipping is crazy expensive to canada though....

where is a good place to buy a comparable filter in toronto? looking for about 75gpd ro/di with dual tds


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

reefwater.net has BRS ro/di units at a really good price.


----------

